# It's official 2. GRF Meeting in Ohio!!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

gonna be at Antrim Park in Columbus, Ohio at 12:00 pm. Meeting place is to your right when entering Park, you'll see a bunch of dogs in the water LOL. I call it the second meeting because the last one didn't happen.









​


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun. I wish we did this up here in the northeast. Have a good time everyone!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you, will post lots of pictures


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

We're in! cant wait


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nick said:


> We're in! cant wait


good want to smell that puppy breath ...LOL


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

So who's all going this time?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

what day????


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

we're definitely coming!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

it's going to be on the 27th of this month.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Threegoldengirls coming?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> what day????


LOL, thanks I alway's forget something.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nick said:


> Threegoldengirls coming?


She said they where coming, so we have at leat the same bunch we had the last time plus 1 little puppy










​


----------



## sholley (Dec 24, 2005)

based on weather I may be there. We are having our Halloween Party that nite but that is later so should not be a problem. Pray for a weekend like we just had.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

sholley said:


> based on weather I may be there. We are having our Halloween Party that nite but that is later so should not be a problem. Pray for a weekend like we just had.


I'm praying..LOL, we where home around 4:30 pm last meeting. Hope you can make it.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, we have a few more people here from Ohio, who is interested in coming to a golden meeting. It's fun:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone gonna come


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the meet-up still on for next Saturday?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Wish I could but too far from Nebraska. Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

We're still planning for this coming Saturday! I don't know if Jeremy's going to be able to come because he plays flag football on Saturdays and he doesn't know what time he is playing yet (and won't until about Thursday.) But if I have to I'll just drag my sister or someone with me. I'm sure she'd love it!  Parker's really excited!


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

this saturday? i never know if i have to work until the Friday before. I'm working in the offices for the Board of Elections and this is the busy time. I will keep my fingers crossed that i don't have to work and that possibly we can come up. It might only be me and my husband but i'd love to meet everyone there from Ohio. :wavey:


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Hopefully this crappy weather breaks. But either way.. the dogs will be wet from swimming or rain. cant wait.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

We're still planning on coming, but we may be a little late. Jeremy is playing flag football at 9 and I think 10:10...That is about 15 minutes away from our house and he'll probably want to come home and take a quick shower to get the stink off before we come. What's everyone thinking with all of this rain?


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

rain doesnt bother me so, i'm still up.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Well unfortunately i am up but have to go to work until 12:30 pm today. My new job requires overtime. UGHHHH it's the only thing i hate about it but i can't wait for my first check woohooo i had 64 hours last week alone


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

well, knock on wood, but so far the forecast just shows clouds!  Is everyone (other than Lexie's Mom) still in? Like I said, we will be late, but will definitely be there as long as someone is going! I have to say that I am REALLY excited to see little Allie!!!


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup... all three ( Jake, Allie, and my parents' Zak) are getting ready to be popped in the car.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

YAY! We even get to see Zak! You're going to have your hands full! LOL!


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Well that was fun. Time to clean up the dogs... the car! and then ill post pics.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

I just about died when I saw that you had brought those 3 in your Civic! Poor car!  I hope you had some kind of cover on your seats.  I'll be posting pictures as soon as I get a program put back onto the computer. Jeremy managed to lose it when he reformatted the computer a few weeks ago!  I got a lot of cute ones though!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry guy's had to make a emergency trip to Lima, to take care of my daughter. Left last night and didn't come back until about i hour ago. Please post some pictures :no:


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

So how did it go today? Hope you guys had fun! Sorry we missed it, I pm'd you last night about us not going if it rained. Rich has been sick the last 2 weeks and has been on medication for it. That's why we didn't want to come if it was raining. It rained here all day. Make sure you post pictures! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

It ended up going great. It didn't rain at all, though it was cloudy most of the time and pretty cold with the wind. The dogs had a great time though. We were almost an hour late and when we got there nobody was there. There were a TON of fisherman and we thought that maybe there was some sort of tournament or something. But I figured that we did not drive an hour to just leave, so we walked around to the other side of the lake (where there were no fisherman) and let Parker and Bailey swim for a little while. A little later, we saw Nick and he had his 2 babies and his parents dog Zak. Luckily, he had seen Parker's orange swimming toy and decided to walk on over. The group of them seemed to have a great time and Bailey was even pretty good!  I was really impressed with her. She didn't like this one man that had 2 dogs that was walking around the path, but she didn't seem to mind Nick or any other of the dogs (except for when Jake started tormenting her in the end.)  Jake is getting huge by the way!  It was so great seeing him and his little sister. And Zak did a great job retrieving the stuff that the other dogs just left out in the middle of the water. He is such a swimmer! Heck, even little Allie got in the water a little which surprised me since she's so little!  Pictures to follow here pretty soon!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Here are some of the pictures: 

Zak retrieving the toy.








Parker and Jake








Little Allie








Bailey








Zak and Parker








Parker








Zak and Jake


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Here are the rest:

Allie testing the waters.








Bailey and Allie








Allie digging








Jake








Allie shaking








Allie following Zak into the water








Is it time to go home yet? I'm freezing!








I couldn't help but to keep on taking pictures of that little girl! She is just too precious, even if she does keep Nick up all night!  Oh yeah, and I have one more...hold on, I've got to find it!


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Here is what Nick had to handle the whole way to the other side of the lake and then the whole way back!  I told him how brave he was doing that! I don't think I would be able to handle 2 of my dogs by myself!  But here they are:


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Jake stealing



























Her first dip in the water


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

how sweet........i'm glad you guys had a good time. Definately was muddy. LOL 


Thanks for posting pics. One of these days (after the election) i will be able to have a saturday free. It won't be until December though that i will be available on a saturday. By then, it'll be cold.


----------



## shenando (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, it wasn't muddy until the played for awhile. It may have been by the time Nick got there actually, but in the beginning it was fine!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

It sure looks like they had a good time! I'll bet they all slept good last night. Allie is just adorable! Makes me want to get another little girl! How long did it take you to bathe them Nick? It takes me about 3 hours to do mine. An hour for each one. Hope we will be able to plan another meet-up for next year. We are thinking of taking the girls to the towpath one weekend.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

Bathing them took about 2 hours... mainly just to get them dryed!

It was a good time, little bit chilly but the dogs had a good time. 

Towpath is alot of fun... lotta interesting things for thedogs to sniff and see.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awwww.... looks like a great time was had!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like you guys had a great time, Jack, Peanut and Rusty are very disappointed that I didn't take them. Daughter was more important at this point.
Jake is getting so big, he looks a lot like Rusty. Little Allie is so cute.
Parker looks good so does Zak and Bailey.









​


----------

